# Warning Spyware detected on your computer!



## MalwareClueless (May 14, 2008)

Hi. I have a computer that in all likelyhood has considerably more problems then the one that I am talking about. I had never realised that there existed opportunities such as this to seek expert advice, so I apologize in my logs are beyond ugly. 
My most recent problem however concerns getting my computer background changed to say "Warnig Spyware Detected on your computer! Install antivirus software or spyware remover to fix the problem." The background is blue and there are ants crawling all over it until you move the mouse. I am also getting a pop that asks if I want to search for software to fix the problem, however I am not sure if this pop up is associated with the virus or not. I went to the internet to try and find a solution for this but I have found only similar problems that were slightly different. I found one that got the user to run an MS-DOS file and identified why the background was changing, I think - i'll throw my own log of this after the hijack this log. I am running a windows xp o/s. 
Hijackthis Log:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 9:20:18 PM, on 5/13/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16640)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\ACS\AOLacsd.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee\mcafee antispyware\massrv.exe
c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgrsx.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgemc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\DVDLauncher.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Modem Event Monitor\IntelMEM.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\Media Experience\PCMService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLDial.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\Agent\mcregwiz.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
C:\progra~1\mcafee\MCAFEE~1\masalert.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe
C:\Program Files\DellSupport\DSAgnt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Kodak\Kodak EasyShare software\bin\EasyShare.exe
C:\Program Files\Kodak\KODAK Software Updater\7288971\Program\Kodak Software Updater.exe
C:\Program Files\Nikon\PictureProject\NkbMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Sony Corporation\Picture Package\Picture Package Menu\SonyTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Sony Corporation\Picture Package\Picture Package Applications\Residence.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SoftwareDistribution\Download\71346ae154833814462aa3a4477d3137\update\update.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.dell.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = https://www.placepro.com/students/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,AutoConfigURL = 10.10.119.78
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - _{CFBFAE00-17A6-11D0-99CB-00C04FD64497} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3ca2f312-6f6e-4b53-a66e-4e65e497c8c0} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgssie.dll
O2 - BHO: DriveLetterAccess - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswshx.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {88ebbe0b-5ff8-4b84-b043-71a216374a5b} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\byXQGvtr.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: AVG Security Toolbar - {a057a204-bacc-4d26-9990-79a187e2698e} - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\AVGTOO~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {a4262133-8d5c-4160-b4b8-4f50941bf552} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nnnoOGvS.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\3.0.1225.9868\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: e404 helper - {c03fd59d-9104-44b7-929a-9eaa0ba05211} - C:\Program Files\Helper\1210537509.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: QXK Rhythm - {df47fcfb-aa32-4ecc-9f32-c99e30385af3} - C:\WINDOWS\fvowketqsoq.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O3 - Toolbar: AVG Security Toolbar - {A057A204-BACC-4D26-9990-79A187E2698E} - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\AVGTOO~1.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DVDLauncher] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\DVDLauncher.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelMeM] C:\Program Files\Intel\Modem Event Monitor\IntelMEM.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCMService] "C:\Program Files\Dell\Media Experience\PCMService.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdateManager] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AOLDialer] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLDial.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [McRegWiz] C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\Agent\mcregwiz.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCAgentExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCUpdateExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcupdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [_AntiSpyware] c:\progra~1\mcafee\MCAFEE~1\masalert.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MimBoot] C:\PROGRA~1\MUSICM~1\MUSICM~2\mimboot.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Google Desktop Search] "C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe" /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dscactivate] "C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\gs_agent\custom\dsca.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RoxWatchTray] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxWatchTray9.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ctfmona] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmona.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [b49cdb5e] rundll32.exe "C:\WINDOWS\system32\hbxqumhm.dll",b
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG8_TRAY] C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DellSupport] "C:\Program Files\DellSupport\DSAgnt.exe" /startup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background (User 'Default user')
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: AOL 9.0 Tray Icon.lnk = C:\Program Files\AOL 9.0\aoltray.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Kodak EasyShare software.lnk = C:\Program Files\Kodak\Kodak EasyShare software\bin\EasyShare.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Kodak software updater.lnk = C:\Program Files\Kodak\KODAK Software Updater\7288971\Program\Kodak Software Updater.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: NkbMonitor.exe.lnk = C:\Program Files\Nikon\PictureProject\NkbMonitor.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Picture Package Menu.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Picture Package VCD Maker.lnk = ?
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\npjpi160_05.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\npjpi160_05.dll
O9 - Extra button: UltimateBet - {94148DB5-B42D-4915-95DA-2CBB4F7095BF} - C:\Program Files\UltimateBet\UltimateBet.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: UltimateBet - {94148DB5-B42D-4915-95DA-2CBB4F7095BF} - C:\Program Files\UltimateBet\UltimateBet.exe
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: MUSICMATCH MX Web Player - {d81ca86b-ef63-42af-bee3-4502d9a03c2d} - http://wwws.musicmatch.com/mmz/openWebRadio.html (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.musicmatch.com
O16 - DPF: {00B71CFB-6864-4346-A978-C0A14556272C} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {0CCA191D-13A6-4E29-B746-314DEE697D83} (Facebook Photo Uploader 5) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader5.cab
O16 - DPF: {14B87622-7E19-4EA8-93B3-97215F77A6BC} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=36467&clcid=0x409
O16 - DPF: {205FF73B-CA67-11D5-99DD-444553540000} (CInstall Class) - http://www.spywarestormer.com/files2/Install.cab
O16 - DPF: {238F6F83-B8B4-11CF-8771-00A024541EE3} (Citrix ICA Client) - https://telework.nrcan.gc.ca/nrcan/cds/ICAWEB/en/ica32/ica32t.exe
O16 - DPF: {2d8ed06d-3c30-438b-96ae-4d110fdc1fb8} (ActiveScan 2.0 Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/cabs/as2stubie.cab
O16 - DPF: {5C6698D9-7BE4-4122-8EC5-291D84DBD4A0} (Facebook Photo Uploader 4 Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader3.cab
O16 - DPF: {5CB1506E-1DEA-4E63-89A7-E40E52AEA1FD} (OnagerCtrl Class) - http://fulfillment.puretracks.com/onager.cab
O16 - DPF: {5F8469B4-B055-49DD-83F7-62B522420ECC} (Facebook Photo Uploader Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {67DABFBF-D0AB-41FA-9C46-CC0F21721616} (DivXBrowserPlugin Object) - http://download.divx.com/player/DivXBrowserPlugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://zone.msn.com/binFramework/v10/ZIntro.cab32846.cab
O16 - DPF: {BD393C14-72AD-4790-A095-76522973D6B8} (CBreakshotControl Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/Bankshot.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {CE8267C2-D41A-4A50-A69D-F32B5C289F14} (FileOpenInstaller) - http://www.cramster.com/DRM/Client/FileOpen.CAB
O16 - DPF: {DA758BB1-5F89-4465-975F-8D7179A4BCF3} (WheelofFortune Object) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/WoF.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {E5D419D6-A846-4514-9FAD-97E826C84822} (HeartbeatCtl Class) - http://fdl.msn.com/zone/datafiles/heartbeat.cab
O16 - DPF: {F6BF0D00-0B2A-4A75-BF7B-F385591623AF} (Solitaire Showdown Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/SolitaireShowdown.cab31267.cab
O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgpp.dll
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~1\GOEC62~1.DLL,avgrsstx.dll C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~1\GOEC62~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: byXQGvtr - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\byXQGvtr.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: crypt - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\crypts.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WinNt32 - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WinNt32.dll
O21 - SSODL: mpfanvqg - {029639FB-D5E4-4A84-BC1B-07C4E8084B36} - C:\WINDOWS\mpfanvqg.dll
O23 - Service: AOL Connectivity Service (AOL ACS) - America Online, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\ACS\AOLacsd.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: AVG8 E-mail Scanner (avg8emc) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG8 WatchDog (avg8wd) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: DSBrokerService - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\DellSupport\brkrsvc.exe
O23 - Service: GoogleDesktopManager - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee AntiSpyware Service - McAfee, Inc. - c:\progra~1\mcafee\mcafee antispyware\massrv.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee WSC Integration (McDetect.exe) - McAfee, Inc - c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Task Scheduler (McTskshd.exe) - McAfee, Inc - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SecurityCenter Update Manager (mcupdmgr.exe) - McAfee, Inc - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\Agent\mcupdmgr.exe
O23 - Service: Intel NCS NetService (NetSvc) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\NCS\Sync\NetSvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Driver Helper Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio UPnP Renderer 9 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Roxio\Digital Home 9\RoxioUPnPRenderer9.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio Upnp Server 9 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Roxio\Digital Home 9\RoxioUpnpService9.exe
O23 - Service: LiveShare P2P Server 9 (RoxLiveShare9) - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxLiveShare9.exe
O23 - Service: RoxMediaDB9 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxMediaDB9.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio Hard Drive Watcher 9 (RoxWatch9) - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxWatch9.exe
O23 - Service: SymWMI Service (SymWSC) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\SymWSC.exe

--
End of file - 14733 bytes

*Recommended Log from a similar post:*
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer]
"NoDriveTypeAutoRun"=dword:00000091

Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Control Panel\Desktop]
"ActiveWndTrkTimeout"=dword:00000000
"AutoEndTasks"="0"
"CaretWidth"=dword:00000001
"CoolSwitch"="1"
"CoolSwitchColumns"="7"
"CoolSwitchRows"="3"
"CursorBlinkRate"="530"
"DragFullWindows"="1"
"DragHeight"="4"
"DragWidth"="4"
"FontSmoothing"="2"
"FontSmoothingOrientation"=dword:00000001
"FontSmoothingType"=dword:00000001
"ForegroundFlashCount"=dword:00000003
"ForegroundLockTimeout"=dword:00000000
"GridGranularity"="0"
"HungAppTimeout"="5000"
"LowPowerActive"="0"
"LowPowerTimeOut"="0"
"MenuShowDelay"="400"
"PaintDesktopVersion"=dword:00000000
"PowerOffActive"="0"
"PowerOffTimeOut"="0"
"ScreenSaverIsSecure"="0"
"ScreenSaveTimeOut"="2400"
"ScreenSaveActive"="1"
"SCRNSAVE.EXE"="C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\blackster.scr"
"TileWallpaper"="0"
"UserPreferencesMask"=hex:9e,3e,07,80
"WaitToKillAppTimeout"="20000"
"Wallpaper"="C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\ctfmonb.bmp"
"WallpaperStyle"="0"
"OriginalWallpaper"="C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\ctfmonb.bmp"
"WheelScrollLines"="3"
"Pattern Upgrade"="TRUE"
"ConvertedWallpaper"="C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\ctfmonb.bmp"
"ConvertedWallpaper Last WriteTime"=hex:00,90,34,d6,42,4f,c2,01

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Control Panel\Desktop\WindowMetrics]
"BorderWidth"="-15"
"CaptionFont"=hex:f3,ff,ff,ff,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,bc,02,00,00,\
00,00,00,01,00,00,00,00,54,00,72,00,65,00,62,00,75,00,63,00,68,00,65,00,74,\
00,20,00,4d,00,53,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00
"CaptionHeight"="-375"
"CaptionWidth"="-270"
"IconFont"=hex:f5,ff,ff,ff,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,90,01,00,00,00,\
00,00,01,00,00,00,00,54,00,61,00,68,00,6f,00,6d,00,61,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00
"IconSpacing"="-1125"
"IconTitleWrap"="1"
"IconVerticalspacing"="-1125"
"MenuFont"=hex:f5,ff,ff,ff,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,90,01,00,00,00,\
00,00,01,00,00,00,00,54,00,61,00,68,00,6f,00,6d,00,61,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00
"MenuHeight"="-285"
"MenuWidth"="-270"
"MessageFont"=hex:f5,ff,ff,ff,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,90,01,00,00,\
00,00,00,01,00,00,00,00,54,00,61,00,68,00,6f,00,6d,00,61,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00
"ScrollHeight"="-255"
"ScrollWidth"="-255"
"Shell Icon BPP"="16"
"SmCaptionFont"=hex:f5,ff,ff,ff,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,bc,02,00,\
00,00,00,00,01,00,00,00,00,54,00,61,00,68,00,6f,00,6d,00,61,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00
"SmCaptionHeight"="-255"
"SmCaptionWidth"="-255"
"StatusFont"=hex:f5,ff,ff,ff,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,90,01,00,00,\
00,00,00,01,00,00,00,00,54,00,61,00,68,00,6f,00,6d,00,61,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00
"AppliedDPI"=dword:00000060
"Shell Icon Size"="32"
"MinAnimate"="1"

Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Desktop\Components]
"DeskHtmlVersion"=dword:00000110
"DeskHtmlMinorVersion"=dword:00000005
"Settings"=dword:00000001
"GeneralFlags"=dword:00000000

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Desktop\Components\0]
"Source"="About:Home"
"SubscribedURL"="About:Home"
"FriendlyName"="My Current Home Page"
"Flags"=dword:00000002
"Position"=hex:00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,01,00,00,00,fc,00,00,00,f2,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00
"CurrentState"=hex:00,00,00,00
"OriginalStateInfo"=hex:18,00,00,00,ff,ff,00,00,ff,ff,00,00,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,\
ff,ff,04,00,00,00
"RestoredStateInfo"=hex:18,00,00,00,6a,02,00,00,23,00,00,00,a4,00,00,00,9a,00,\
00,00,01,00,00,00

Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer]
"NoDriveTypeAutoRun"=dword:00000091

Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Control Panel\Desktop]
"ActiveWndTrkTimeout"=dword:00000000
"AutoEndTasks"="0"
"CaretWidth"=dword:00000001
"CoolSwitch"="1"
"CoolSwitchColumns"="7"
"CoolSwitchRows"="3"
"CursorBlinkRate"="530"
"DragFullWindows"="1"
"DragHeight"="4"
"DragWidth"="4"
"FontSmoothing"="2"
"FontSmoothingOrientation"=dword:00000001
"FontSmoothingType"=dword:00000001
"ForegroundFlashCount"=dword:00000003
"ForegroundLockTimeout"=dword:00000000
"GridGranularity"="0"
"HungAppTimeout"="5000"
"LowPowerActive"="0"
"LowPowerTimeOut"="0"
"MenuShowDelay"="400"
"PaintDesktopVersion"=dword:00000000
"PowerOffActive"="0"
"PowerOffTimeOut"="0"
"ScreenSaverIsSecure"="0"
"ScreenSaveTimeOut"="2400"
"ScreenSaveActive"="1"
"SCRNSAVE.EXE"="C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\blackster.scr"
"TileWallpaper"="0"
"UserPreferencesMask"=hex:9e,3e,07,80
"WaitToKillAppTimeout"="20000"
"Wallpaper"=""
"WallpaperStyle"="2"
"OriginalWallpaper"="C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\ctfmonb.bmp"
"WheelScrollLines"="3"
"Pattern Upgrade"="TRUE"
"ConvertedWallpaper"="C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\ctfmonb.bmp"
"ConvertedWallpaper Last WriteTime"=hex:00,90,34,d6,42,4f,c2,01

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Control Panel\Desktop\WindowMetrics]
"BorderWidth"="-15"
"CaptionFont"=hex:f3,ff,ff,ff,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,bc,02,00,00,\
00,00,00,01,00,00,00,00,54,00,72,00,65,00,62,00,75,00,63,00,68,00,65,00,74,\
00,20,00,4d,00,53,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00
"CaptionHeight"="-375"
"CaptionWidth"="-270"
"IconFont"=hex:f5,ff,ff,ff,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,90,01,00,00,00,\
00,00,01,00,00,00,00,54,00,61,00,68,00,6f,00,6d,00,61,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00
"IconSpacing"="-1125"
"IconTitleWrap"="1"
"IconVerticalspacing"="-1125"
"MenuFont"=hex:f5,ff,ff,ff,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,90,01,00,00,00,\
00,00,01,00,00,00,00,54,00,61,00,68,00,6f,00,6d,00,61,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00
"MenuHeight"="-285"
"MenuWidth"="-270"
"MessageFont"=hex:f5,ff,ff,ff,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,90,01,00,00,\
00,00,00,01,00,00,00,00,54,00,61,00,68,00,6f,00,6d,00,61,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00
"ScrollHeight"="-255"
"ScrollWidth"="-255"
"Shell Icon BPP"="16"
"SmCaptionFont"=hex:f5,ff,ff,ff,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,bc,02,00,\
00,00,00,00,01,00,00,00,00,54,00,61,00,68,00,6f,00,6d,00,61,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00
"SmCaptionHeight"="-255"
"SmCaptionWidth"="-255"
"StatusFont"=hex:f5,ff,ff,ff,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,90,01,00,00,\
00,00,00,01,00,00,00,00,54,00,61,00,68,00,6f,00,6d,00,61,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00
"AppliedDPI"=dword:00000060
"Shell Icon Size"="32"
"MinAnimate"="1"

Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Desktop\Components]
"DeskHtmlVersion"=dword:00000110
"DeskHtmlMinorVersion"=dword:00000005
"Settings"=dword:00000001
"GeneralFlags"=dword:00000001

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Desktop\Components\0]
"Source"="About:Home"
"SubscribedURL"="About:Home"
"FriendlyName"="My Current Home Page"
"Flags"=dword:00000002
"Position"=hex:2c,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,01,00,00,00,fc,00,00,00,f2,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00
"CurrentState"=hex:00,00,00,00
"OriginalStateInfo"=hex:18,00,00,00,ff,ff,00,00,ff,ff,00,00,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,\
ff,ff,04,00,00,00
"RestoredStateInfo"=hex:18,00,00,00,6a,02,00,00,23,00,00,00,a4,00,00,00,9a,00,\
00,00,01,00,00,00

Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer]
"NoDriveTypeAutoRun"=dword:00000091

Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Control Panel\Desktop]
"ActiveWndTrkTimeout"=dword:00000000
"AutoEndTasks"="0"
"CaretWidth"=dword:00000001
"CoolSwitch"="1"
"CoolSwitchColumns"="7"
"CoolSwitchRows"="3"
"CursorBlinkRate"="530"
"DragFullWindows"="1"
"DragHeight"="4"
"DragWidth"="4"
"FontSmoothing"="2"
"FontSmoothingOrientation"=dword:00000001
"FontSmoothingType"=dword:00000001
"ForegroundFlashCount"=dword:00000003
"ForegroundLockTimeout"=dword:00000000
"GridGranularity"="0"
"HungAppTimeout"="5000"
"LowPowerActive"="0"
"LowPowerTimeOut"="0"
"MenuShowDelay"="400"
"PaintDesktopVersion"=dword:00000000
"PowerOffActive"="0"
"PowerOffTimeOut"="0"
"ScreenSaverIsSecure"="0"
"ScreenSaveTimeOut"="2400"
"ScreenSaveActive"="1"
"SCRNSAVE.EXE"="C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\blackster.scr"
"TileWallpaper"="0"
"UserPreferencesMask"=hex:9e,3e,07,80
"WaitToKillAppTimeout"="20000"
"Wallpaper"=""
"WallpaperStyle"="2"
"OriginalWallpaper"="C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\ctfmonb.bmp"
"WheelScrollLines"="3"
"Pattern Upgrade"="TRUE"
"ConvertedWallpaper"="C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\ctfmonb.bmp"
"ConvertedWallpaper Last WriteTime"=hex:00,90,34,d6,42,4f,c2,01

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Control Panel\Desktop\WindowMetrics]
"BorderWidth"="-15"
"CaptionFont"=hex:f3,ff,ff,ff,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,bc,02,00,00,\
00,00,00,01,00,00,00,00,54,00,72,00,65,00,62,00,75,00,63,00,68,00,65,00,74,\
00,20,00,4d,00,53,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00
"CaptionHeight"="-375"
"CaptionWidth"="-270"
"IconFont"=hex:f5,ff,ff,ff,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,90,01,00,00,00,\
00,00,01,00,00,00,00,54,00,61,00,68,00,6f,00,6d,00,61,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00
"IconSpacing"="-1125"
"IconTitleWrap"="1"
"IconVerticalspacing"="-1125"
"MenuFont"=hex:f5,ff,ff,ff,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,90,01,00,00,00,\
00,00,01,00,00,00,00,54,00,61,00,68,00,6f,00,6d,00,61,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00
"MenuHeight"="-285"
"MenuWidth"="-270"
"MessageFont"=hex:f5,ff,ff,ff,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,90,01,00,00,\
00,00,00,01,00,00,00,00,54,00,61,00,68,00,6f,00,6d,00,61,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00
"ScrollHeight"="-255"
"ScrollWidth"="-255"
"Shell Icon BPP"="16"
"SmCaptionFont"=hex:f5,ff,ff,ff,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,bc,02,00,\
00,00,00,00,01,00,00,00,00,54,00,61,00,68,00,6f,00,6d,00,61,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00
"SmCaptionHeight"="-255"
"SmCaptionWidth"="-255"
"StatusFont"=hex:f5,ff,ff,ff,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,90,01,00,00,\
00,00,00,01,00,00,00,00,54,00,61,00,68,00,6f,00,6d,00,61,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00
"AppliedDPI"=dword:00000060
"Shell Icon Size"="32"
"MinAnimate"="1"

Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Desktop\Components]
"DeskHtmlVersion"=dword:00000110
"DeskHtmlMinorVersion"=dword:00000005
"Settings"=dword:00000001
"GeneralFlags"=dword:00000001

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Desktop\Components\0]
"Source"="About:Home"
"SubscribedURL"="About:Home"
"FriendlyName"="My Current Home Page"
"Flags"=dword:00000002
"Position"=hex:2c,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,01,00,00,00,fc,00,00,00,f2,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00
"CurrentState"=hex:00,00,00,00
"OriginalStateInfo"=hex:18,00,00,00,ff,ff,00,00,ff,ff,00,00,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,\
ff,ff,04,00,00,00
"RestoredStateInfo"=hex:18,00,00,00,6a,02,00,00,23,00,00,00,a4,00,00,00,9a,00,\
00,00,01,00,00,00

Any help on this is greatly appreciated and if I am completely out to lunch on this please let me know and I'll look to fix the problem in another avenue.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to TSG!!

Please download (save) *SmitfraudFix* (by *S!Ri*) to your desktop. 
Extract the content (a folder named *SmitfraudFix*) to your Desktop. Select all of the contents and Extract them
to a new folder called *SmitfraudFix*.
Open the *SmitfraudFix* folder and double-click *smitfraudfix.cmd*
Select option #1 - *Search* by typing *1* and press "*Enter*"; a text file will appear, which lists infected files (if present).
Please copy/paste the content of that report into your next reply.

*Note* : *process.exe* is detected by some antivirus programs (AntiVir, Dr.Web, Kaspersky) as a "RiskTool"; it is not a virus, but a program used to stop system processes. Antivirus programs cannot distinguish between "good" and "malicious" use of such programs, therefore they may alert the user.
http://www.beyondlogic.org/consulting/proc...processutil.htm


----------



## MalwareClueless (May 14, 2008)

Thanks a lot for the quick reply. It is much appreciated. As requested below is the content of the text file that came out running the SmitFraudfix.cmd:

SmitFraudFix v2.320

Scan done at 21:07:44.20, Wed 05/14/2008
Run from C:\Documents and Settings\Scott\Desktop\New Folder\SmitfraudFix\SmitfraudFix
OS: Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600] - Windows_NT
The filesystem type is NTFS
Fix run in normal mode

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Process

C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\ACS\AOLacsd.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee\mcafee antispyware\massrv.exe
c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgrsx.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgemc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\DVDLauncher.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Modem Event Monitor\IntelMEM.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\Media Experience\PCMService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLDial.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
C:\progra~1\mcafee\MCAFEE~1\masalert.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe
C:\Program Files\DellSupport\DSAgnt.exe
C:\Program Files\Kodak\Kodak EasyShare software\bin\EasyShare.exe
C:\Program Files\Kodak\KODAK Software Updater\7288971\Program\Kodak Software Updater.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Nikon\PictureProject\NkbMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\Sony Corporation\Picture Package\Picture Package Menu\SonyTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Sony Corporation\Picture Package\Picture Package Applications\Residence.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
c:\zip995\zip995.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cmd.exe

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» hosts

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\WINDOWS

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\WINDOWS\system

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\WINDOWS\Web

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\WINDOWS\system32

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\WINDOWS\system32\LogFiles

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\Documents and Settings\Scott

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\Documents and Settings\Scott\Application Data

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Start Menu

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\DOCUME~1\Scott\FAVORI~1

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Desktop

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\Program Files

C:\Program Files\Helper\ FOUND !

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Corrupted keys

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Desktop Components

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Desktop\Components\0]
"Source"="About:Home"
"SubscribedURL"="About:Home"
"FriendlyName"="My Current Home Page"

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» IEDFix
!!!Attention, following keys are not inevitably infected!!!

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» VACFix
!!!Attention, following keys are not inevitably infected!!!

VACFix
Credits: Malware Analysis & Diagnostic
Code: S!Ri

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» 404Fix
!!!Attention, following keys are not inevitably infected!!!

404Fix
Credits: Malware Analysis & Diagnostic
Code: S!Ri

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Sharedtaskscheduler
!!!Attention, following keys are not inevitably infected!!!

SrchSTS.exe by S!Ri
Search SharedTaskScheduler's .dll

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» AppInit_DLLs
!!!Attention, following keys are not inevitably infected!!!

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows]
"AppInit_DLLs"="C:\\PROGRA~1\\Google\\GOOGLE~1\\GOEC62~1.DLL,avgrsstx.dll C:\\PROGRA~1\\Google\\GOOGLE~1\\GOEC62~1.DLL"
"LoadAppInit_DLLs"=dword:00000001

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Winlogon
!!!Attention, following keys are not inevitably infected!!!

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]
"Userinit"="C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\userinit.exe,"
"System"=""

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Rustock

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» DNS

Description: Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection - Packet Scheduler Miniport
DNS Server Search Order: 172.16.1.254

HKLM\SYSTEM\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{DC801322-6520-4189-AE5C-42D2D558E794}: DhcpNameServer=172.16.1.254
HKLM\SYSTEM\CS1\Services\Tcpip\..\{DC801322-6520-4189-AE5C-42D2D558E794}: DhcpNameServer=172.16.1.254
HKLM\SYSTEM\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: DhcpNameServer=172.16.1.254
HKLM\SYSTEM\CS1\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: DhcpNameServer=172.16.1.254

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Scanning for wininet.dll infection

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» End

Thanks again for looking at this.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

You should print out these instructions, or copy them to a NotePad file for reading while in Safe Mode, because you will not be able to connect to the Internet to read from this site.

Next, please reboot your computer in *Safe Mode* by doing the following :
Restart your computer
After hearing your computer beep once during startup, but before the Windows icon appears, tap the F8 key continually;
Instead of Windows loading as normal, a menu with options should appear;
Select the first option, to run Windows in Safe Mode, then press "Enter".
Choose your usual account.
Once in Safe Mode, open the *SmitfraudFix* folder again and double-click *smitfraudfix.cmd*
Select option #2 - *Clean* by typing *2* and press "*Enter*" to delete infected files.

You will be prompted: "Registry cleaning - Do you want to clean the registry?"; answer "Yes" by typing *Y* and press "Enter" in order to remove the Desktop background and clean registry keys associated with the infection.

The tool will now check if *wininet.dll* is infected. You may be prompted to replace the infected file (if found); answer "Yes" by typing *Y* and press "Enter".

The tool may need to restart your computer to finish the cleaning process; if it doesn't, please restart it into Normal Windows.

A text file will appear onscreen, with results from the cleaning process; please copy/paste the content of that report into your next reply.

The report can also be found at the root of the system drive, usually at *C:\rapport.txt*

Warning: running option #2 on a non infected computer will remove your Desktop background.

*Please post the C:\rapport.txt and a new HJT log in your next reply.*


----------



## MalwareClueless (May 14, 2008)

Hi. Sorry for the delay in reply, however my computer has been experiencing more problems. I am now unable to log on to windows via Safe Mode or Normal. I am getting a blue error screen saying UNMOUNTABLE_BOOT_VOLUME. When trying to get in through safe mode there are a series of files that are listed prior to the error. 

I am not sure if there are too many options left, besides reformatting the drive. But let me know if there is anything left that I should look at doing before that. 

Thanks a lot for your help.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

You can attempt reformatting the drive, if it's not too old that may work but you will lose all of your data.

If you have important data to preserve I would suggest purchasing a new drive to format and reload. Then you can slave the old drive to try and get the data.


----------



## MalwareClueless (May 14, 2008)

Yea, I will be looking at those options to try and save some of the data from the current hard drive. 

Thanks again. It's good to know that you guys are here giving up your time to help with these types of problems.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

You're welcome!


----------

